

Show HN: AlephBet – open-source JavaScript A/B test framework for developers - gingerlime
https://github.com/gingerlime/alephbet

======
gingerlime
Author here. I realize this might cause a "yet another framework" reaction,
but I tried my best to explain the rationale on the README and the related
blog post, so please bear with me.

Would genuinely appreciate some feedback and happy to answer any questions.

